# Crow's Nest Models???



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

I know that Crow's Models had shut down temporarily but was planning to re-open
but as of yet I have not heard anything Dose anyone have any updates on them it would 
be a real shame if thoses kits are gone forever Crow's Nest has some really nice products.

fortress


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Fortress! 

I'm alive and kicking... and I can only apologize for not responding to the many inquiries I've had. I have had a lot of heart issues over the last four years, but specifically over the last 9 months. Quick overview at the bottom... 

I have a bunch of the Giant 1:32 Atlas kits, and a small batch of the Escape and Full Icarus kits.... but I have had so much crap to deal with ever since I announced I was at least temporarily closing that I just can't promise WHEN I will make them available. On top of every freakin' thing else I just broke my &%$&% toe! Someone just bought a Time Traveller on E-bay... I will ship that this week... but I am barely finding any time to work on my regular paying work... the stuff that pays bills and stuff.

I hope to chime in this fall some time, if anyone is still paying attention. I will try to get some of these kits ready to sell... I will not take any orders unless the kits are ready to go out... THAT lesson I learned a long time ago.

The heart stuff... I have birth defect that screws up the electrical signals in my heart... I had ablation to both sides of my heart 4 months ago to fix the electrical problem... and they checked my arteries... NO blockages... so I hope to get back to exercising soon after four years of apathy due to screwed up heart beats... but broke GD TOE!


----------



## Icediver (Jun 7, 2002)

Know what you mean with the messed up heart beat. I can hardly make it to the mailbox and back without sitting for a bit. Ablation after I lose another 20 lbs. Dr wants to do a Cyro procedure. Slowly working on a Proteus from you, just taking my time.
Best Regards
Brian


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Get well soon, man. I have heart issues too. Those can really slow you down. No insurance means no treatment, either.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

drewid142 said:


> Hi Fortress!
> 
> I'm alive and kicking... and I can only apologize for not responding to the many inquiries I've had. I have had a lot of heart issues over the last four years, but specifically over the last 9 months. Quick overview at the bottom...
> 
> ...


 goodness gracious it's so good to hear from you Drew!

as far as I'm concerned the model community is indeed close-knit either good or bad we tend to be all connected in some way, the hobby of modeling is the tapestry that we're all connected and you sir are what we call the thread, at least one of threats, anyway thank you so much on the update with your condition and everything else. I don't really know what your plans are for the future as far as the reopening of your hobby store but speaking as one model enthusiasts I would like you to do so temporarily at least for folks out there who didn't get your marvelous products before or the idiots like me waited too long to get those subjects that were desired.

Moebius Models is re-releasing the Chariot and the Flying Sub so I am sure there will be folks out there who are in dire need of your aftermarket figure sets like myself, So I do hope you reconsider your choice to be shut down for the time being also there were other kits especially The Planet of the Apes series that I feel should get another release.

Hey we all know that life is not exact science, things just happen and they stink when they go wrong, just speaking as one fan of your work....you are missed and I would really like to see Micro Miniatures back for a limited time at least but if not thanks for everything you have done your efforts will be remembered. keep in touch with us guy!


fortress


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

drewid142 said:


> Hi Fortress!
> 
> I'm alive and kicking... and I can only apologize for not responding to the many inquiries I've had. I have had a lot of heart issues over the last four years, but specifically over the last 9 months. Quick overview at the bottom...
> 
> ...


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Drew, 

In regards to your last PM to me I have not receieved a reply as over a 
month I hope you are doing better please drop me a line when you can.

fortress


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Sorry about that... my health is fair... I am getting work done... but I am WAY behind on make a living stuff... I have a batch of parts for POTA Icarus kits, and I have some of the small figure kits, but I do not have time to pull the kits together and can't promise when I will. I expect to get some time after Thanksgiving, but until then I am under severe deadline pressure and barely finding enough time to get my urgent work done. 

I simply stopped accepting orders so I would not leave anyone waiting for placed orders. I know there are a lot of disappointed folks out there, but all I can say is that I will make those kits available some time this winter. I went through some very rough time with the heart, and now I am forced to focus on fatherhood and making a living

Drew

If there is anyone out there that thinks they have an outstanding order placed and paid for, by all means let me know, but I am pretty certain I filled all orders way back when I announced I was shutting down. I know a few of you reached me to express desires to get certain kits from me... and I hope to get back in touch when I get through my current work crunch.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

drewid142 said:


> Sorry about that... my health is fair... I am getting work done... but I am WAY behind on make a living stuff... I have a batch of parts for POTA Icarus kits, and I have some of the small figure kits, but I do not have time to pull the kits together and can't promise when I will. I expect to get some time after Thanksgiving, but until then I am under severe deadline pressure and barely finding enough time to get my urgent work done.
> 
> I simply stopped accepting orders so I would not leave anyone waiting for placed orders. I know there are a lot of disappointed folks out there, but all I can say is that I will make those kits available some time this winter. I went through some very rough time with the heart, and now I am forced to focus on fatherhood and making a living
> 
> ...


Drew

Thanks for the heads up on what is your current state, nothing can done about that of course but we do appreciate 
letting us know what's going on with you, I guess all that can be said is hopefully you will be able to fill a few orders
at the very least this winter.

Would like to know if and when you do this will you be contacting folks that would like to place orders with you? 
for some of us it might be our last chance to get any of your kits cause it sounds like that this is pretty much the
last rodeo for Crow's Nest Models.

fortress


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I'll do the best I can to get back in touch with folks that have already contacted me, and I will post here a month or two before I can get to it to give folks a heads up. As for "last rodeo"... I am already out of the resin business, but have Jim casting me up a few more batches... so it will be the last offering of my resin kits, but I should have some good stock available at that time. Crow's Nest Models is not dead... it is reinventing itself...


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

drewid142 said:


> I'll do the best I can to get back in touch with folks that have already contacted me, and I will post here a month or two before I can get to it to give folks a heads up. As for "last rodeo"... I am already out of the resin business, but have Jim casting me up a few more batches... so it will be the last offering of my resin kits, but I should have some good stock available at that time. Crow's Nest Models is not dead... it is reinventing itself...


Good to hear from you Drew thanks for the update that's good news looking forward
to picking up some of your kits during the last offering.

I was also pleased to hear that Crow's Nest models will go on but in another 
form I gather at any rate bottom line is Drew Thanks for everything you have
done on behalf of the modeling community.....it is seen and it is felt.

fortress:thumbsup:


----------



## Beowullf (Apr 25, 2016)

*Crow's Nest's Mercury Capsules Needed*

I was one of the unfortunates that didn't purchase the Porthole Mercury kit. I have the window one. Any word on how Drew is doing and if there are any more kits going to be produced?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi Folks! I'm alive and "well"... all things considered. I had surgery last July... then felt great for about a month in October before it all fell apart again... so April first (of all days) I just had my fourth heart surgery in four years... ugh... it takes about three months to recover... so I am hoping to see improvements in July and hoping they will be long term, unlike last time.

The models... I put the whole resin product line into a storage space while I work on a new completely unrelated product line. 

I have a serious offer to take over my masters... but given health problems and time constraints I just have no idea when I might be able to take the time needed to make that happen.

I AM working on a set of figures for the new Moebius Proteus... and I have someone lined up to produce and sell them... I am not going to get involved in that side of it... but I just can't resist offering some bits for that kit.

Happy Modeling... and sorry once again to the folks that wanted one of my kits but didn't get on it while they were available.

PS... for those that won't be reading this whole thread but might chime in to ask... I have birth defect that causes electrical short circuits in my heart.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

What you need is a very tiny submarine filled with surgeons and about an hour of you time...

Glad to hear you doing well and thinking about the Moebius Proteus. As I mentioned in a different thread, I rarely include figures but with the vast greenhouse in that design it would look a bit silly with no one on board...


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

...but they need to work on my heart... and they can only stop that for 60 seconds.... NOT 60 minutes! Oh how I wish I just had a brain tumor! I have never had a problem stopping my brain for 60 minutes or more! It is, as a matter of fact, how I sat through a number of those movie whose vehicle and props I now idolize


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

drewid142 said:


> I AM working on *a set of figures for the new Moebius Proteus*...and I have someone lined up to produce and sell them...I am not going to get involved in that side of it...but I just can't resist offering some bits for that kit.
> 
> Happy Modeling...




For REAL, Drew? Wow! I had no idea about all that medical stuff! God bless ya!



drewid142 said:


> ...and sorry once again to the folks that wanted one of my kits but didn't get on it while they were available.


No, _I_ am sorry. I had the chance...

Hope ya feel better soon!

Doug


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

drewid142 said:


> I AM working on a set of figures for the new Moebius Proteus... and I have someone lined up to produce and sell them...



GREAT NEWS!

Take care of yourself, Drew.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

That's great there will be an aftermarket Raquel Welch figure for the Proteus. Will they be as detailed as the Moebius resin Bane?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Good luck to all you guys with the heart issues.

Take care of yourselves.


----------

